

Large Open Datasets for Data-Science - jstoja
http://www.quora.com/Where-can-I-find-large-datasets-open-to-the-public
A very good compilation of the datasets for data-science, usefull for machine-learning, statistics etc...
======
mkesper
Why must I login if it's open data?

